# Car seat for Toyota Echo?



## 47jennifer (Sep 10, 2009)

My son is 14 months old and in a Cosco Alpha Omega car seat, rear facing. We have a Toyota Echo. It's a tight fit...my husband's knees are way up to the dashboard! I want to keep him RF as long as possible, and I know I may run into height issues with this seat. Also I've decided to start looking into ways to make US more comfortable in the front!

Any advice on a good seat for a RF toddler in an Echo?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Is the base on the AO? All but the very newest models have a removable base, and if you take it off it really helps with the room situation. Also, what angle do you have the seat at? It can be anywhere between 30 and 45*, with an older baby or toddler preferably on the more upright range.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

We have an echo as well. We now have the trufit. It still seriously affects my comfort (dh cannot sit in front of the carseat as there is not enough room for his legs) but we were able to move the front seat one click back with the trufit over the cosco one we have. Plus it gives us a lot more rfing height for him.


----------

